# C & P Railroad



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Negotiated with the CEO and landed an indoor train room. Starting slow, but looking forward to all the fun. Even have a closet to store stuff.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice room! What are your plans for it?


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Painting the walls sky blue is a good first move!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

Ace said:


> Painting the walls sky blue is a good first move!


I agree, painting the walls blue makes an instant background that looks way better than other colors. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm modeling in HO with code 83 track and using DCC.
I like both steam and diesel so I guess that implies 1940-1960?
I'm not trying to prototype anything in specific. 
All of my current rolling stock can handle 18 inch radius's but I'm going to try to keep main line at 22 inches so I can run some passenger cars.
I dream of all kinds of switches and cross tracks because I like the way they look. Also want a 90 foot turntable. I've seen some really neat switching layouts and thought I might incorporate one of them along one of the walls.
The room has a large window and I'm not sure if I want to block the lower half or create a large valley with a long bridge across it.
I'm looking through many of the other layouts for ideas. I've attached a couple of possibilities, an around the room with a lift out or a folded dog bone. Not sure if I should plan for multiple levels in the future. All ideas are welcome and things I should watch out for are appreciated.
Thanks
Pete


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Had some time over the holidays to make some tables. Making many small ones and screwing them together in case they have to be taken out. Still not sure what the exact layout will be, but the boss said do something. She also said two loops look good. I told her it would make things tight but she wanted what she wanted. Will just have to make it work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

You've made good progress, Pete. Building the benchwork in small sections is a really good idea. That's how mine is built. It took some planning and reconfigurations but it's survived two moves and changing from N to O.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

lookin good Pete.

how about an old fashion roll down shade for the window? You could paint to match the walls when its down.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree, looks good and you're off to a great start. 

Mark


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Part of the deal for the room was the window had to remained unchanged. I like the idea of a roll down shade. Maybe as things develop it could become an option. In the meantime I'm hoping to build a large bridge to cross the chasm. Things are going well though. My wife could not visualize the layout from the drawings I would show her on the computer. Now she's talking about how we will need more structures to fill the space! Life is good!


The Chasm!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you are going DCC, I would add passing
sidings at 2 or 3 places along your single track
main line so that you can run a clockwise train and
a counter clockwise train at the same
time. Makes for fun operation
that keeps you on alert.

Also, it isn't apparent from the pics of your benchwork,
will you be constructing the bridge that connects the
two ends as indicated in your layout drawing? If so,
You will want to have it lift or drop for access to the
center control section. Believe me, it gets old very
quickly when you have to crawl under.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

My layout also passes in front of a window. I have a backdrop that extends upwards 14 inches behind the layout and in front of the window. My wife hasn't commented on if she finds that bad or not (and I haven't asked). Even with the backdrop blocking some light, I find it useful to have a shade that cuts out the glare of the outside light when I'm running my trains. When I'm working on the layout, its nice to have that light from the window, but its distracting otherwise. You'll have to see what works best for you and your wife for light control.

Mark


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes Don passing tracks are in the plan. Mark, I'm going to let my wife come to the conclusion that we need to do something about the window. The two loops are large enough to turn the trains around. The bridge between the loops will probably come later. My wife wanted the two loops and the connection between them! I figure I better get a little track down and scope out an area she can start decorating. We picked up a few used buildings. I put LEDs in them and she added people and other decorations inside. She wants to get her town started. I didn't realize how much the foam matched the walls. I'll have to paint it a light brown or tan so we can tell it from the sky. I have to figure out how much track I can elevate as she says flat track is too boring. It's a good thing one of us knows what they want! Got the foam cut to fit. Need to attach it to the plywood. Any favorite techniques? 

Thanks


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's some mighty fine looking bench work. 
Looks like you both are going to enjoy the building process.
Keep us posted.

A big trestle would be great across the window.

Magic


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking really good man!

Nice fascia!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## thysell (Jun 8, 2013)

Got the first layer of foam all glued down. Used the grand kids track to see what I liked. Need to stay away from long straights. Looks much better is there are some slight curves following the terrain. I will be using flex track so I'm just approximating some ideas.


----------

